# Shemane Nugent on-line next week!



## Guest (Jan 22, 2001)

Come talk to the Queen of the Forest herself, Shemane Nugent, next week in the Pro's Corner of the Coffee Shop at Alloutdoors! That's http://coffeeshop.alloutdoors.com 


Hope to see you!

Linda Gallagher, Coffee Shop Editor, Alloutdoors.com, Inc.


----------

